# BBC Proms 2018



## Guest

According to the website, the programme for this is announced on April 19, and you can pre-order the book to be published on the same day.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/art...G/pre-order-the-2018-bbc-proms-festival-guide

I've just walked into my local independent bookshop and bought a copy!

Plenty to read...but I don't think I'll get my wife to go to _Turangalila_!


----------



## Templeton

And here it is, the final schedule:

https://www.royalalberthall.com/tickets/proms/bbc-proms-2018

At first glance, not earth shattering but I aim to be there for Petrenko, the BPO and a rare UK performance of Franz Schmidt's Fourth Symphony.


----------



## Judith

Going to try to see Joshua Bell and ASMF


----------



## Merl

Judith said:


> Going to try to see Joshua Bell and ASMF


Well that would be a surprise, Judith! ;-)


----------



## Pugg

Templeton said:


> And here it is, the final schedule:
> 
> https://www.royalalberthall.com/tickets/proms/bbc-proms-2018
> 
> At first glance, not earth shattering but I aim to be there for Petrenko, the BPO and a rare UK performance of Franz Schmidt's Fourth Symphony.


Thanks you I bookmarked it, see what's on telly this year.


----------



## distantprommer

Fortunately, I am still able to travel (now mostly in wheelchair) and so for the 62nd year in a row, I am programming a visit to London and the Proms. The target will be the last two weeks of the season, This will include the Berlin Philharmonic and the Boston Symphony concerts. On the programs are the Mahler 3rd, for which I try never to miss a live performance, and the DSCH 4th. The last Mahler 3 that I attended was at a Prom two years ago with Bernard Haitink. It was one never to be forgotten. 

I am sad that Bernard Haitink will not make it this year.


----------



## Templeton

Anybody else trying to purchase tickets currently? Took me a while to even get into the 'waiting room' area, where I was around 8000; now at 3800. Hoping that my computer doesn't freeze/crash, while I am waiting. Going for the Berlin Philharmonic and Franz Schmidt's Fourth Symphony on 1st September, so fingers crossed. The live blog is showing most interest in Bernstein and the Mahler 8, so I am hopeful of getting decent tickets. Good luck to anybody else, who is trying to get tickets currently.


----------



## distantprommer

I finally got through after over one hour trying, calling from Playa (Mexico). Success in ordering tickets for my wife and I for a veritable feast of music the weekend starting 31 August through to 4 September. The highlights for me are the Mahler 3rd with the Boston Phil and Andris Nelsons, The Shostakovich 4th (same forces). These are two works I try never to miss live, especially Mahler 3. Here they come back to back. Other highlights are the Berliner Philharmoniker in two concerts with Kirill Petrenko perfoming Dukas, Prokofiev (PC3), Schmidt (4), Beethoven (7), Richard Strauss and Bernstein. Soloists are Susan Graham and Yuja Wang. My wife has been wanting to see Yuja Wang for years now; actually me too.
Other programmes will be a Tango Prom (Piazzolla et al with the Britten Sinfonia) and a matinee at Cadogan Hall with French chamber music.


----------



## Templeton

distantprommer said:


> I finally got through after over one hour trying, calling from Playa (Mexico). Success in ordering tickets for my wife and I for a veritable feast of music the weekend starting 31 August through to 4 September. The highlights for me are the Mahler 3rd with the Boston Phil and Andris Nelsons, The Shostakovich 4th (same forces). These are two works I try never to miss live, especially Mahler 3. Here they come back to back. Other highlights are the Berliner Philharmoniker in two concerts with Kirill Petrenko perfoming Dukas, Prokofiev (PC3), Schmidt (4), Beethoven (7), Richard Strauss and Bernstein. Soloists are Susan Graham and Yuja Wang. My wife has been wanting to see Yuja Wang for years now; actually me too.
> Other programmes will be a Tango Prom (Piazzolla et al with the Britten Sinfonia) and a matinee at Cadogan Hall with French chamber music.


Well done to you, true dedication there, especially coming all the way from Mexico! Managed to get my tickets for the first Berlin Philharmonic concert but prompted by your example, have decided to make a weekend of it and am now back in the queue for the second one on the Sunday. Looking forward to having extended time in London for the first time in over twenty years.


----------



## distantprommer

Templeton said:


> Well done to you, true dedication there, especially coming all the way from Mexico! Managed to get my tickets for the first Berlin Philharmonic concert but prompted by your example, have decided to make a weekend of it and am now back in the queue for the second one on the Sunday. Looking forward to having extended time in London for the first time in over twenty years.


Perserverence pays off very well. I am sure we will enjoy these concerts. My wife and I enjoy our stays in London, as there is so much to do and see, in addition to concerts. We travel about twice a year, but it is the Proms that is the big magnet.


----------



## Judith

Guess who I've just booked


----------



## Rogerx

Judith said:


> Going to try to see Joshua Bell and ASMF





Judith said:


> Guess who I've just booked


Let me see...........................J.B?
Do I win a price now? :lol:


----------



## Guest

So last night was the First Night, covered by BBC TV. Sakari Oramo conducted the BBC Symphony Orcherstra

In memoriam opening for Oliver Knussen, _Flourish with Fireworks_.
Ralph Vaughan-Williams _Toward the Unknown Region
_Gustav Holst _The Planets Suite_
Anna Meredith _Five Telegrams

_I enjoyed The Planets (I usually do), but it seemed he was in a bit of a hurry in places (esp Venus). Gorgeous trombones in Saturn, but not enough brass in Mars and he somehow failed to bring out the galumphing rhythms in Uranus.

The RVW didn't do anything for me - I'm not a fan of choral, and it didn't endear me to Whitman (though it prompted me to look up the poem on which the piece is based.).

The main event was the world premiere of the Meredith. I thought it was excellent, though the light show inside the Hall was not as good as outside (both available on iPlayer for those with access). I particularly liked the 3rd telegram, _Redacted_.

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=meredith+five+telegrams


----------



## distantprommer

I had given up on this Forum. It seemed to have deleted me or made me a persona non-grata. I was unable to post, like or otherwise interact with other's postings. I gave up trying to get in. But the start of the Proms made me try again, and lo and behold, I am in once more and was able read the posting above by MacLeod. I generally agree with the comments posted.

I was happy to be in London this weekend. This allowed me to go to the first night. It was a good concert, though not earth shattering. The lightshow during the performance of Anna Meredith's 'Five Telegrams' was an experience not to be missed. Plus, the music is good enough to stand on its own without the show. 

I shall be returning to Playa on Tuesday, so no more live Proms until the end of August. All listening will be done via BBC iPlayer online.


----------



## techniquest

I listened to the Shostakovich 7 on Radio 3 this evening (Juanjo Mena / BBC Philharmonic) - a pretty good performance apart from a very rushed and lacklustre ending. There were some very odd noises from the hall during some of the very quiet moments, apart from the usual coughs and sneezes and I do wish people wouldn't clap between movements, even if the 1st movement of this symphony really deserves it's own applause.


----------



## distantprommer

This year I have not been posting Proms concerts on a daily basis like I had been doing in years past.
Firstly it was due to my having a difficult time getting into TC. For a while it refused to recognize me and so did not let me make postings. This has now been resolved.
Secondly, my wife and I have been travelling, and although we listen to every concert, mostly as it is broadcast by the BBC iPlayer, I have not had enough time on my computer.
For the next few weeks we are staying put in Playa. Listening to each and every Prom. Like most years, the concerts are a mixed bag. Some good ones, some great ones and a few duds. Sorely disappointed by the general dumbing down. Rant: The Metropool Orkest Concert was truly at the bottom of the barrel.This has no place in the Proms.
Last night, the second Prom was titled "Havana Meets Kingston". The concept may have sounded good to Proms management, but the concert became boringly repetitive about halfway through.

The standout concert so far, and possibly the best for this Proms season, was the performance of Beethoven symphonies by MusicAeterna with Theodor Currentzis a couple of nights ago. Symphony No 2, Symphony No 5 and the last movement of Symphony No 7 (as an encore). My go to recordings of Symphonies 5 and 7 have been those by Carlos Kleiber. This performance surpasses Kleiber. Once they are recorded by Currentzis and his band, which I understand will be next year, they should shoot to the top choice for Beethoven.

This concert can still be heard for a few more weeks on the BBC iPlayer. Highly recommended.

Many more concerts to come,


----------



## Merl

distantprommer said:


> The standout concert so far, and possibly the best for this Proms season, was the performance of Beethoven symphonies by MusicAeterna with Theodor Currentzis a couple of nights ago. Symphony No 2, Symphony No 5 and the last movement of Symphony No 7 (as an encore). My go to recordings of Symphonies 5 and 7 have been those by Carlos Kleiber. This performance surpasses Kleiber. Once they are recorded by Currentzis and his band, which I understand will be next year, they should shoot to the top choice for Beethoven.
> 
> This concert can still be heard for a few more weeks on the BBC iPlayer. Highly recommended.


Just been listening to this and it was a superb performance of the 2nd and 5th. The 2nd was given new life and the muscular and fiery 5th deserved its ecstatic standing ovation. I wasn't bowled over by the finale of the 7th as an encore. It lacked a bit of clout but was beautifully played and executed . Will be interesting to hear a full cycle if he ever gets round to it.


----------



## distantprommer

The two Proms yesterday (Prom 31 and Prom 32) offered a very good day of listening. Once again this proves the worth of listening to all concerts. In my case, this included four of my most favourite works.

The Minnesota Orchestra with Vänskä (Prom 31) was excellent and their interpretation of Ives Second Symphony was on par with Bernstein's NYPhO recording. It was preceded by the Gershwin Piano Concerto in F with Inon Barnatan, piano, proving he is a very good Gershwin performer. It is a pity they did only one concert at the Proms. Most visiting orchestras perform two full concerts.

The Aurora Orchestra (with Nicholas Collon) perform standing up. They have visited the Proms anually for a number of years. Their immediate claim to fame is that the entire orchestra memorizes a symphony and so performs this without scores. Last night it was the Shostakovich Ninth Symphony. This was preceded by Shostakovich Second Piano Concerto and a lengthy, but very interesting discussion of the Ninth Symphony.


----------



## Judith

Wonderful prom yesterday with 
Joshua Bell
ASMF. 

Mendelsohn Midsummer Nights Dream
Saint Saens Violin Concerto no 3

Frank Bridge Lament for Catherine
Beethoven Symphony no 4 

Two surprises
Went to foyer in interval for some air and who should happen to be there but my other favourite musician, Steven Isserlis . Had a lovely chat with him. 

Afterwards, on way back to hotel, we couldn't find tube station and walking for ages and who should be on other side of road but both Joshua Bell and Steven Isserlis with some people. Went over to thank Joshua for a lovely concert and he thanked me, remembered me a bit from Manchester and said bye to Steven. 

So unexpected!!


----------



## Merl

Judith, you're such a name-dropper! :lol:


----------



## ldiat

ok i guess i am not real smart. and this is a 'not so bright' question. i do know what a Prom is in terms of high school. but what does "Prom" refer to music? (just call me domkopf-----wait just once)


----------



## Guest

ldiat said:


> ok i guess i am not real smart. and this is a 'not so bright' question. i do know what a Prom is in terms of high school. but what does "Prom" refer to music? (just call me domkopf-----wait just once)


_"Prom_ is short for _promenade concert_, a term which originally referred to outdoor concerts in London's pleasure gardens, where the audience was free to stroll around while the orchestra was playing. In the context of the BBC Proms, _promming_ refers to the use of the standing areas inside the hall (the Arena and Gallery) for which ticket prices are much lower than for the seating. Proms concert-goers, particularly those who stand, are sometimes referred to as "Prommers" or "Promenaders"."

wikipedia


----------



## ldiat

MacLeod said:


> _"Prom_ is short for _promenade concert_, a term which originally referred to outdoor concerts in London's pleasure gardens, where the audience was free to stroll around while the orchestra was playing. In the context of the BBC Proms, _promming_ refers to the use of the standing areas inside the hall (the Arena and Gallery) for which ticket prices are much lower than for the seating. Proms concert-goers, particularly those who stand, are sometimes referred to as "Prommers" or "Promenaders"."
> 
> wikipedia


thank you very much. did not know this once again TYVM...


----------



## distantprommer

The Promenade Concerts constitute the biggest and greatest classical music festival in the world. More than seventy concerts with world renowned orchestras and artists appearing over a two month period.

I was a bonafide Prommer throughout my student and early adult years, queuing up for very many concerts every summer to get into the Arena (standing room only) at the Royal Albert Hall.
As I got older, and had less time to queue, I started to buy seats. So it has been for the rest of my life. Going to prom concerts every year, even though it often means long-haul travel, I still consider myself a bonafide Prommer. I have not missed a season in 62 years.

As it is not possible to attend each concert, I cover the rest of the full season via BBC Radio 3 on the air or via internet Ergo my avatar name DistantPrommer.

This year I have attended the first night of the Proms and will attend the last two weeks of the season, much like I did last year, etc.


----------



## distantprommer

One of the big revelations for me this year is the music of Lili Boulanger. As it is 100 years since her death, much of her music has been played and will still be played at the Proms this year.









I am posting as I am listening to Proms on the "Current Listening vol. 5" thread.


----------



## distantprommer

One comment on the Prom on right now:

Prom 46 leaves me cold.

I have heard much better performances of Rhapsodiy in Blue. Sorry Benjamin.
Stan Kenton's version of WSS is a miss. Leonard Bernstein created a masterpiece, with outstanding melodies, musical writing and orchestration. This version destroys all of that.

The orchestra is also not up to the task.

It seems that quite a few of the late night Proms have not been up to par. Can we complain about this general dumbing down in programming and in quality?

Mind you, the vast majority of concerts have been excellent with quite a few standouts.


----------



## distantprommer

A comment on today's Prom,

Prom 47: Elgar, Venables & Prokofiev

Edward Elgar- Introduction and Allegro
*Philip Venables*- Béla Bartók
… Venables Plays Bartok (BBC commission: world premiere)
Sergei Prokofiev- Symphony No 5 in B flat major

Pekka Kuusisto, violin

BBC Symphony Orchestra - Sakari Oramo

Maverick Finnish violinist Pekka Kuusisto made a memorable Proms debut in 2016. Now he returns to premiere a new violin concerto written especially for him by award-winning young British composer Philip Venables.

Re: Philip Venables- Béla Bartók … Venables Plays Bartok

This is an intersting piece for spoken words and music ranging from Bartok, as played by Venables himself when he was a student, up to our time. I will need to listen again. Powerful.


----------



## distantprommer

In London now attending a number of Proms at the Royal Albert Hall (which is undergoing major construction work expanding the below ground portion of the hall as well as doing work on the exterior. Inside it is the same old RAH, home away from home).

Two concerts today-

Evening;

Prom 65: Stravinsky, Ravel & Berio

and, late night;

Prom 65a: Youssou Ndour & Le Super Étoile de Dakar

Tomorrow we get the first of the big ones;

Prom 66: Berlin Philharmonic & Kirill Petrenko (1st of 2) with Yuja Wang.


----------



## Templeton

Not much interest in this thread, it seems, but just wanted to signpost my review of the two Berlin Philharmonic concerts, if anybody is interested. Will be interested to hear distantprommer's views, presumably once he has returned to Mexico; safe journey.

Latest concerts


----------



## DavidA

Just caught on the TV last nght a 16 year-old lass playing the Tchaikovsky 1 

Amazing to think when Rubinstein first saw it he pronounced it 'unplayable'. It is simply amazing how standards (at least of technique) have risen


----------



## Judith

Watched Last Night of the Proms yesterday evening and felt a lump in my throat as been following them for the past two months, even went to see Prom 40 live this season. Looking forward to seeing them again next season


----------

